# Mt Ogden Manor Shark Tank Build 2017



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to post this. Definitely will be looking at your step-by-step progress. I really loved your rusty, corroded pipes. What did you use to achieve the texture? 

Couple more questions that come to mind, out of curiosity what color blue did you use for the tank paint? It was a great choice. Did you prime or prep the pvc in someway before painting?


----------



## slcjeeper (Mar 17, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post this. Definitely will be looking at your step-by-step progress. I really loved your rusty, corroded pipes. What did you use to achieve the texture?
> 
> Couple more questions that come to mind, out of curiosity what color blue did you use for the tank paint? It was a great choice. Did you prime or prep the pvc in someway before painting?


For the rust I followed the video posted by Devil's Gate Cemetery" on how to make Devil's Rust I used a 50/50 mix of metal shavings and paint. I got a tub of metal shavings from O'reily Auto Parts. Take a bucket and they'll fill it up. I recommend getting a clean empty paint can to make the mix. While the rust coat of paint is wet, spray it down heavily with distilled white vinegar. This also helps to create rust runs. For the caked on heavy rust, throw on metal shavings while the paint is wet and spray it down heavily. 
I used Behr Fiji Blue P460-5 paint / primer. I stopped skimping on paint a long time ago and only get the good stuff anymore.

For the pvc, I simply sanded it quickly with 120 grit sand paper and the used Exterior Behr Premium Plus Ultra paint and primer in one. This product is awesome! I got some on my flip flops and could never get it off. The second coat was the rust. I wouldn't make more than a quart at a time. It goes a long way. Make sure you keep stirring it as the metal falls to the bottom. You'll also want a cheap short brush because it almost has to be scooped on. The stuff is thick!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks. I thought the rust really looked real and interesting approach on using the metal shavings. If I ever get back to my haunted submarine theme, will remember this. 

I saw the video warned about breathing in the metal dust. Not an auto person at all but do brake linings still have asbestos in them? When I first saw your video and looked at the rust photos I was thinking it had the texture of coffee grounds as they tend to clump too. While you wouldn't get the natural rust drip and coloring, I wonder if something like that could be used instead of the metal shavings for a safer approach. Guess it all gets encapsulated with the paint but rather not play with asbestos at all if it's there or put it back in a landfill afterwards. Thanks for the tutorial link, it was interesting to watch and not something I would have thought to do, and thanks for the metal source, sure lots of people will find that helpful too. Appreciate the pvc info as well. Really great look and love the Fiji color!


----------



## slcjeeper (Mar 17, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks. I thought the rust really looked real and interesting approach on using the metal shavings. If I ever get back to my haunted submarine theme, will remember this.
> 
> I saw the video warned about breathing in the metal dust. Not an auto person at all but do brake linings still have asbestos in them? When I first saw your video and looked at the rust photos I was thinking it had the texture of coffee grounds as they tend to clump too. While you wouldn't get the natural rust drip and coloring, I wonder if something like that could be used instead of the metal shavings for a safer approach. Guess it all gets encapsulated with the paint but rather not play with asbestos at all if it's there or put it back in a landfill afterwards. Thanks for the tutorial link, it was interesting to watch and not something I would have thought to do, and thanks for the metal source, sure lots of people will find that helpful too. Appreciate the pvc info as well. Really great look and love the Fiji color!


Asbestos for the most part has been banned for the use in brake pads for many years. The metal shavings come from the brake rotor itself which is metal and not made with asbestos. If it's still a concern, metal working shops are also good places for metal shavings.


----------

